# Lets brew an IPA



## jno51 (Jan 11, 2013)

photo (49).JPG



__ jno51
__ Jan 11, 2013






Grain bag, malt hops and yeast !













photo (59).JPG



__ jno51
__ Jan 11, 2013






steep grains 30 min @ 150-155 degrees

Bring wort to boil, add Liquide malt, bring back to boil and start adding hops. As you can see from the picture above we used five different hops added a 90,60, 30, 15, and the last 5 miuites of the boil. Chilled to 70 degrees and added yeast.













photo (60).JPG



__ jno51
__ Jan 11, 2013






Fermented 2 weeks in a 5 gallon plastic carboy with lid and air lock, then racked into this glass unit for 2 weeks.













photo (61).JPG



__ jno51
__ Jan 11, 2013






Getting an early start, Having a little coffee while we transfer to a keg.













photo (62).JPG



__ jno51
__ Jan 11, 2013






Tapped and ready to go.













photo (63).JPG



__ jno51
__ Jan 11, 2013






 I'll believe I'll drink to that short course !


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2013)

nice looking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. i do some brewing my self.

david


----------



## diesel (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks great!  I love some IPA.

Aaron.


----------



## xaugievike (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got an IPA conditioning in bottles as I type this













A429A8B8-6B9B-498D-8C89-84A881070168-10678-0000084



__ xaugievike
__ Jan 12, 2013






Actually the first IPA that I've made......and I love me some IPA. Hope I don't let myself down!


----------

